# cost of Plastisol Transfers



## CHAHO (Dec 1, 2008)

I am looking for someone who will make custom plastisol transfers, preferably as close to Montreal as possible, but every website I find charges like $10 PER UNIT.
If I am paying 10 dollars for the custom transfer itself, there is not much room to make any money on a shirt.
and how come you can buy transfers for like a dollar online? 
does anyone where I can send in my graphics and have transfers made that are affordable?

thanks


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Several of the vendors at left do custom transfers. The price depends on the quantity. If you are ordering 10 transfers, $10.00 is not a bad price. If you order 100 or more, the price shoud go under $3.00 ea. In God We Trust.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Transfers shouldn't cost you $10 each, even if ordering 10; Unless you have a lot of colors.

Here's a recent list http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

CHAHO said:


> does anyone where I can send in my graphics and have transfers made that are affordable?
> 
> thanks


What quantity and how many colors?


----------

